# Malware et os 10.6.8 : liens verts sur pages web



## antoine.clee (8 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai la version 10.6.8 sur un macbook blanc, acheté il y a 4 ans. 
Depuis qqes jours il ralentit que ça en devient vraiment pénible et des petits icones verts s'accolent à certains mots ou images des pages web. Si ma flèche de souris se pose dessus, j'ai alors droit à "elle à perdu 12 kilos en 2 heures sans heurs" ou alors "comment piquer les sous des autres".
Les vrais messages de pub sont à peu près aussi idiots...
Quoi qu'il en soit, mon mac rame et c'est comme si j'était revenu à l'époque windows...
J'ai vu qu'il y avait un Xprotect inclus normalement dont je ne trouve aucune trace dans mon ordi, je me suis baladé sur les forums en vain puisque je trouve toujours des trucs qui parlent de Mavericks, qu'on ma déconseillé d'installer sur ma machine.
Bref, en un mot comme en quatre lettres : HELP !


----------



## Mac2A (8 Avril 2014)

Bonjour. Je suppose que c'est sur Safari que cela fait ça par ce que tu ne le dis pas

Je pense que tu devrais regarder dans les préférences de Safari /extension

Si c'est un Malware il se peut que ce soit à cet endroit
À supprimer évidemment

Tu peux également vider les "caches" de safari ( si c'est bien Safari)


----------



## pascalformac (8 Avril 2014)

pas mal de sujets là dessus
c'est un adware
et ca vient soit
-d'une extension foireuse si c'est limité à un navigateur sur une session

soit  si ca agit sur tous les navigateurs et ou toutes sessions, une application téléchargée sur site foireux ( genre softonic) qui dans le fichier téléchargé a _offert_ un adware en aimable bonus.

et y a de tout 
( ca pourrait etre un n' ieme derivé de genieo)


----------



## Sly54 (8 Avril 2014)

antoine.clee a dit:


> Bref, en un mot comme en quatre lettres : HELP !


Regarde le post#18 de ce fil.


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2014)

Oh purée, c'est vraiment une épidémie en ce moment ! Ca et Genio, qui détient la palme ?


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Avril 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Oh purée, c'est vraiment une épidémie en ce moment ! Ca et Genio, qui détient la palme ?


Il est vrai que ces derniers temps on voit refleurir ce sujet assez souvent sur le forum.
À tel point que j'ai fini par me demander qu'est-ce que je faisais mal pour ne pas en être vérolé.
Mais ce matin, surprise, j'y ai eu droit, enfin presque.
Je cherchais à télécharger jenesaisplusquoi sur un site du style rapidshare (ou quelque chose dans le genre, je ne saurais dire, j'ai désactivé l'historique sur mon navigateur, je suis donc incapable d'être plus précis).
Et vlan, le truc me propose de télécharger genio, sans complexe, en lieu et place du fichier dont il était question.
Épatant.
Même plus besoin de se le prendre caché dans un fichier.
Il va sans dire que je n'ai pas donné suite.
Tout d'abord car cela m'est apparu suffisamment louche pour m'inciter à la prudence.
[Mode VRP Macg] Mais aussi et surtout parce que la lecture de ce forum m'incite à la prudence en m'alertant sur les chausses-trappes de la vie informatique [/Fin du Mode VRP]
Merci le forum.


----------



## Mac2A (9 Avril 2014)

Bonjour

Je vous signale que ces liens verts avec la petite flèche apparaissent sur le forum MacG en navigant sur Safari également sur iPhone / iPad 

J'ai réussi à les supprimer en effaçant les cookies et données de Safari et en faisant un sévère trie dans les paramètres avancé de Safari

Comme quoi "adware " tenace même sous iOS


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je vous signale que ces liens verts avec la petite flèche apparaissent sur le forum MacG en navigant sur Safari également sur iPhone / iPad
> 
> ...



iCab résoudra tes problèmes 
plus de pub


----------



## antoine.clee (9 Avril 2014)

Salut, et d'ores et déjà merci de vos réponses.
Pour répondre à Mac2A, j'utilise Firefox que je trouve plus pratique.
Sly 54 : tu as affaire ici au type de blaireaux qui ne sait même pas ce que c'est que JavaScript. Je l'ai bien recherché ds mon ordi mais je tombe sur un dossier impossible à ouvrir car élément original introuvable...
Je vais essayer icab je crois.
C'est une application Apple ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h02 ----------

Ah ben non, c'est un navigateur iCab, moi je préfererais rester sur Firefox...


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2014)

antoine.clee a dit:


> Sly 54 : tu as affaire ici au type de blaireaux qui ne sait même pas ce que c'est que JavaScript. Je l'ai bien recherché ds mon ordi mais je tombe sur un dossier impossible à ouvrir car élément original introuvable...


Sur Safari, le Javascript se désactive en passant par les préférences de Safari (item Sécurité).


----------



## antoine.clee (9 Avril 2014)

Ok.
Mais sur Firefox?
(vraiment Safari, c'est pas mon kif...)


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2014)

antoine.clee a dit:


> Ok.
> Mais sur Firefox?
> (vraiment Safari, c'est pas mon kif...)



Safari ne pose aucun problème et la manipulation est extrêmement simple à réaliser. D'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais eu ce type de liens, le problème est aussi le même sous Windows xx.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Avril 2014)

antoine.clee a dit:


> Salut, et d'ores et déjà merci de vos réponses.
> Pour répondre à Mac2A, j'utilise Firefox que je trouve plus pratique.
> Sly 54 : tu as affaire ici au type de blaireaux qui ne sait même pas ce que c'est que JavaScript. Je l'ai bien recherché ds mon ordi mais je tombe sur un dossier impossible à ouvrir car élément original introuvable...
> Je vais essayer icab je crois.
> ...



Déjà, j'aime bien les blaireaux. Je suis un fan de _The Wind in the Willows_. Foutez-leur la paix ! 


Désativer Javascript surprime les liens mais ce n'est pas une solution viable, simplement une partie du proof of concept de la chose.


Ces liens verts sur MacGeneration ne sont pas l'&#339;uvre d'un adware mais bien inscrits dans le code de la page. Chez moi ils apparaissent quand j'utilise Omniweb, donc sans Adblock.

Voici ce que nous montre l'inspecteur Web de Safari :





Là un de ces liens sur un post de cette page :





Pour éviter cela, il faut utiliser Adblock ou Ghostery ou bloquer l'url intellitxt dans un coupe-feu (genre LittleSnitch) ou engueuler les administrateurs du forum.

Sur Firefox, j'utilise l'extension Adblock Plus. Ces liens n'apparaissent que si je le désactive.

IntelliTXT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ce n'est pas nouveau, je me souviens de ces liens lorsque j'utilisais Camino sous Snow Leopard. Ils se contentaient d'être sur la page principale du forum, pas dans les fils de discussion.


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a raison, car j'ai eu du mal à me faire comprendre dans le milieu Windows, et oui je ne suis pas parfait.  L'origine de ces liens verts proviennent bien du ou des sites visités.

Ceci-dit, je viens de désactiver Adblock et bingo j'ai les liens verts...





D'ailleurs sur un site ou on récupère ces fichus liens verts, si on fait un Copier/Coller d'un article en contenant et bien on recopie ces mêmes liens ailleurs.


----------



## antoine.clee (9 Avril 2014)

Ah mais j'aimerais tellement !
Le truc c'est que j'ai déjà Adblock+, et qu'il est déjà activé....
Ces liens verts à la con n'étaient pas là pour moi avant, ils sont apparus il y a deux jours, mais mon mac donnait déjà de serieux signes de ralentissement...

Le truc, c'est que le code, c'est une langue que je ne parle pas. Je vois bien que ce n'est pas exactement la même chose que le javannais oriental mais mon interprétation s'arrête là.

Ces putains de pub ralentissent mon ordi et même le bloque: je ne peux même plus inscrire de trucs ds mon agenda google, et c'est vachement important pour mon boulot. 
Enfin c'est la merde quoi....


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Avril 2014)

antoine.clee a dit:


> Ah mais j'aimerais tellement !
> Le truc c'est que j'ai déjà Adblock+, et qu'il est déjà activé....
> Ces liens verts à la con n'étaient pas là pour moi avant, ils sont apparus il y a deux jours, mais mon mac donnait déjà de serieux signes de ralentissement...
> 
> ...


C'est du javanais script pas de l'oriental. 


Hum&#8230; Il est possible que tu aies embarqué quelques choses. Thierry28722 a débusqué un truc l'autre jour : http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12706069&postcount=16

Tu es abonné à quels filtres pour Adblock Plus ? Là, j'ai List FR+EasyList et ça filtre bien.


----------



## antoine.clee (10 Avril 2014)

Ben oui j'ai bien vu le truc de thierry mais les dossiers dont il parle ne sont pas visible sur mon mac
Bibliothèque/Application support, jusqu'ici tout va bien. Mais aucune trace d'un VSearch....

Pareil pour la ligne du dessous
Bibliothèque/LaunchAgents, jusqu'ici tout va bien... Mais aucune trace d'un quelconque com.vsearch.agent.plist....

Et c'est comme ça tout du long, rien ne correspond sur le long terme.

C'est peut être mon OS, je suis sur 10.6.8  ...


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2014)

antoine.clee a dit:


> Ben oui j'ai bien vu le truc de thierry mais les dossiers dont il parle ne sont pas visible sur mon mac
> Bibliothèque/Application support, jusqu'ici tout va bien. Mais aucune trace d'un VSearch....
> 
> Pareil pour la ligne du dessous
> ...



Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que pour moi Adblock Plus pour Firefox supprime parfaitement ces liens publicitaires.

Vérifie tes réglages AdBlock Plus.

J'ai testé l'extension Javascript Black List sur Safari et elle bloque également ces trucs. Regarde si cela existe sur FF.


Je vais tester sur 10.6.8 pour voir.


----------



## antoine.clee (10 Avril 2014)

Je viens de mettre à jour les filtres adblock, mais ces putains de liens et de pop up sont toujours là...
Toujours pas moyen non plus de toucher à mon google agenda...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

antoine.clee a dit:


> Je viens de mettre à jour les filtres adblock, mais ces putains de liens et de pop up sont toujours là...
> Toujours pas moyen non plus de toucher à mon google agenda...



adblock sur Safari est problématique 
si tu tiens a utiliser Safari la solution GlimmerBlocker peut être


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2014)

antoine.clee

on revient aux bases ( déjà evoquées mais tu ne dis rien)


tester  les navigateurs presents sur ton mac et plusieurs sessions
ceci afin d'évaluer l'étendue du couac et coupable potentiel

*soit les applications installées depuis site non officiel

soit si c'est QUE FF sur UNE session

et ca pourrait etre  un couac javascript
ou  plus probable une extension
=>gros nettoyage FF dans session
(mille fils là dessus)


----------



## antoine.clee (10 Avril 2014)

J'utilise pas Safari, mais FireFox.
Skype est également à deux à l'heure et voir une vidéo passe obligatoirement par le rond multicolore qui dure une éternité...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2014)

alalala
tester SAFARI
et tester firefox ET safari sur une autre session  ( si possible neuve ou sur laquelle ces navigateurs ne  furent  pas utilisés)


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> adblock sur Safari est problématique
> si tu tiens a utiliser Safari la solution GlimmerBlocker peut être



Change de disque et fais l'effort de suivre la discussion. 

Antoine utilise Firefox sur Mac OS X 10.6.8.

Ces lien sont bloqués par AdBlock Plus dans une configuration basique (Liste FR + EasyList). J'ai testé sur Snow, Mountain Lion et Mavericks.

Que cela ne fonctionne pas avec Antoine est le problème. 


Sinon, pour ceux qui utilisent Safari version 5 à 7, les extensions AdBlock, Goshtery ou Javascript Black List (au choix) suppriment aussi ces liens verts.


Si ce n'est pas le cas, vous avez un problème, soit de configuration de l'extension, soit de configuration de votre navigateur. Il se peut aussi que ce que vous voyez soit l'activité d'un adware que vous avez installé par inadvertance.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Change de disque et fais l'effort de suivre la discussion.
> 
> .


oui M'sieur 
mais SVP pas de colle y'a rugby vendredi
on joue contre Castres 
courage Antoine
je file a l'entraînement


----------



## antoine.clee (10 Avril 2014)

Comment savoir s'il s'agit d'un adware ?
(j'ai testé avec Safari, c'est lent comme un windows 95 )


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2014)

attention ne mélangeons pas les choses
lenteur c'est une chose  avec d'autres causes

et tu ne dis rien de presence ou pas de ces adware en safari
(ni de test autre session sans extensions, firefox ou safari)


----------



## neodyme (25 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si mon message va aider, mais j'ai connu le même problème, à savoir, sur Safari : bannières publicitaires douteuses, fenêtres intempestives sur tous les sites web visités.

Je suis allé voir dans Préférences > extensions (sur Safari), et j'avais "TorrenHandler" installé. J'ai supprimé cette extension : plus de problème !

(Je touche du bois)

Cordialement


----------

